# Keep these hearts all blazin.



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I love this song.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you just comment on your own blog


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Nia: Even if we were to be enslaved in the galaxy's cycle of rebirth,
Yoko: The feelings that were left behind will open the door!
Leeron: Even if the infinite Universe were to go against us,
Viral: Our burning blood will cut through fate!
Simon: We'll break through the heavens and dimensions!
All: We'll show you our path through force!
Simon: Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann!
All: WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE?!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

did you just comment on your own comment to me make me feel better about myself? 

WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE!!! nice. love it.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG i feel obligated to translate some of the german i could pick out, LOL: 

"is that how you speak to your mother you shit!?"


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

What a pretty song!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

isn't it just beautiful? i love it....


----------

